# [SOLVED] 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering



## wolfen1086

Ok I've been dealing with this for a while trying to figure it out on my own but I am at wits end and about to hit eh darn car with a rock and see if that fixes it. This problem is totally separate from eth misfire problem I mentioned in another thread. Here goes
its a 2005 Chevrolet Malibu LT, 3.5L engine automatic trans power doors, windows, seats, onboard computer that does as much as my phone does, but the steering acts funny sometimes. My wife has told me about it doing this for a while now but it never does it when I'm in it, until today, From a dead stop at a red light in the left turn lane, when the light turns green I hit the gas, and it almost ripped the wheel out of my hand, once i finally got it under control it was like I had manual steering for about 5 seconds, trust me thats a hellofa long time when your turning left. I DID get a recall notice last year about the electric power steering unit not receiving inputs from the computer, but I had 2 dealers here in tow different cities tell me that out vin was NOT on the recall list. So if its not on Government motors recall list can somebody PLEASE tell me what the hell is wrong before my wife totally loses control and gets killed.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

Wheels turn to the right?
Is so it's torque steer, the engine torque when accelerating will pull to the right slightly, sounds like this is causing the control section of the steering to power it to the right, thus your turning it to the left against the power trying to turn it left.

I would take it to the Chevy dealer it sounds like they need to expand the recall.


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

Actually Wrench my wife said it does it no matter which way she is turning, I took it to the dealer when I got the original recall notice from Chevrolet, but the dealer said since it wasn't on the recall they could run a diag check for a hundred dollars, I'll sell the darn thing before I pay $100 for somebody to tell me theirs nothing wrong, the problem ONLY happens when the car is driven, and well.....the local dealers around here only work on cars IN the shop, they don;t test drive them, plus it doesn't do it all the time.

I'
m starting to think maybe the electric power steering unit may not be receiving inputs from the computer and they just don't want to fix it cause we bought it used and they all see a way to soak me for money I don't even have.
but if there was a power steering loss wouldn't it "pop a code"? Unless that is bad too.

Oh she just told me it does it to her under all driving conditions, at all speeds and even during normal start offs


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

It will unless it doesn't think there is anything wrong, which I believe was one of the recall issues.
There seems to be a lot of this issue out there with the steering losing power assist randomly then working fine, I would start by calling NHSTA and reporting the issue and GM's response to it. 
Toll-Free: 1-888-327-4236 NHSTA


----------



## luvvgunn

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

If it where just a P/S issue, wouldn't rip the wheel from under your hand, even turning left w/ engine torque working against you.
Have drove a few big trucks w/ zero P/S, yes you have to resist the torque steer to some degree,yes end of the day you "feel the burn".
Having the wheel ripped away sounds like mechanical failure in the gear box.
Does it make a sound of any sort when it happens?
Will it lose P/S sitting still running, rocking the wheel back and forth?
Have you had it up on stands for a a good inspection?
I'm sure you have seen this while researching the prob but sound familiar?

V From AutoBeef V (not sure if i can post a link as it is a forum)

"For the past few months my car, when turning left (usually as I am just pulling out of a parking space) with make popping sounds and the warning light of the car with the lock in it will come on, followed by the car's steering locking up. Only way to fix it is to turn car off, put in park, wait a few seconds and try to restart the car. Up to now it has only happened when pulling out of a parking space. Last week it happened while driving and taking a left turn. Had I been on the hwy, I would have NOT been able to bring my car safely to a stop without an accident. Once locked up, car will only continue in that direction!! Dealer hesitated when asked about any recalls. Solution: For $1080.00 replace entire steering column, which they just happen to have on hand for a 2005, replace tie rod ends, balance and rotate tires (must do this when tie rods replaced?). I find it odd that there seems to be so many like complaints, yet NO RECALL? I could have been seriously injured had this happened on they HWY"

If i was you, maybe consider threatening some people with lawsuit..
Or drive it into the dealership..literally 

Best of luck


----------



## Midnight Tech

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

Wolfen, I'd contact both NHTSA and the GM zone office for your area - bet one of them will get some action.


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

Thanks, I'll try that next, today she said it didn't do it at all.


----------



## wolfen1086

*2005 Chevrolet Malibu with Electric asst power steering*

I just got off the phone with the local Chevrolet dealer here in Va Beach. the old power steering problem I had last year WAS covered under a recall! They are replacing the entire steering column in the morning. So I'll post the symptoms and what to do if you experience them here
(1) first thing you notice when your make a turn is the steering wheel feeling like its being riped out of your hands
92) you hear this ungodly warning sound ( ding ding ding)
(3) at least the
(4) If you have the information center built in it will say "power steering" or something lie that I was too busty watch the oncoming cars when it happened to me check engine light comes on maybe ALL the dash lights.

It is covered under Chevrolet's Recall #10183 Power Steering Asst Special Coverage.


this only apply's to Chevrolet's with under 100,000 miles and under 10 years old.
And I;m pretty sure its only model year 05 and 06.

But they did the diagnostic check on my wifes Malibu and called me to inform me the steering column was being replaced and we were dam lucky we didn't get killed, the tech tested the system and the electric steering unit completely FAILED.

Anybody experiencing the symptoms I HIGHLY recommend you investigate and if it apply's to your car GET IT FIXED ASAP

General motors phone # 1-800-222-1020




An they wonder why I drive a Jeep


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: 2005 Chevrolet Malibu with Electric asst power steering*

Did you ask them why they said it wasn't part of the recall last year?


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2005 Chevrolet Malibu with Electric asst power steering*

It WAS part of the recall last year. The dealer I went to either lied or didn't know what the hell they were doing, but I went to RK and looked at the computer report and half the time driving since I got the letter the power steering wasn't working at all. when I called the 1-800 number for Chevy, I told them about Priority last year telling me it wasn't on the list and all they said was "well the dealership probably didn't know about it because its not a standard recall"
I do know this though, I'll think more than once next time I go to buy a GM product.


----------



## dkan33

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

You should take this veh to a respected dealer . There are multiple technical service bulletins for steering system issues on this veh. Trying to repair this yourself could cost you alot more.

GM Tech
42 yrs exp.


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

Wolf 


Does it happen when you start cruising from 0 to 50 mph ? Is there a popping sound with a slight delay on the wheel while you turn ?


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2005 Chevy malibu Power steering*

Nope it was all at lower speeds, Sorry I didn't update this any sooner, but I DID talk to a man out at the Farmers market who works for GM in Detroit that was down here with his son showing a old car they rebuilt and he gave me the special notice number and a phone number to call to complain, I called they said yes my car WAS on a recall, but it wasn't a regular recall, it was a special safety thing and asked which dealer I wanted to take the car to since it is under 10 years old and under 100,000 miles it HAD to be repaired by GM. so I dropped it off at RK Chevrolet who told em if it wasn't recall thing I'd have to pay for it, I showed them the email I got from GM Customer service and they took it in. the Mechanic was supposed to hook it up to the diag computer, but when he drive it around the building the steering wheel ripped out of his hands too! Needless to say I now have a brand new electric power steering unit installed, and trust me I went under and around EVERYTHING to make sure it all worked, RK is the best one around here locally unless I want to go to Chesapeake, and when I was in the Navy they weer on the black list of off limits places. But Apparently they have changed because the car now handles like it should with no steering problems so far.


----------

